# Is an adult scorpion likely to eat itself to obesity?



## tyrel (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey there,

I've got an unidentified opisthacanthus sp. that just ate itself to obesity last night. The problem is, I don't know whether it's an adult or a juvinile.

I know arachnids will become extremely fat before a molt, then thin down directly after. I was just wondering if an adult scorpion controls it diet better to keep it's figure down, seeing as it would have no more molts to make it thin again. If that's the case, I'll assume I have a sub-adult preparing for a molt. If not, I may be stuck with a fatty of a scorpion.  

Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Selenops (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes, scorpions can eat themselves to obesity depending on the species and females can have the bigger appetites.

Molts should remedy the obesity too.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2007)

scorpions will eat until they can no longer find room to put food. dont worry though, they will not eat themselves to death. however, in my experience, kepping a scorpion well fed, yet somewhat thin will keep it more active.

John


----------



## Selenops (Sep 15, 2007)

Ditto, general rule of thumb I stop feeding them long before their tergites (the chitin plates on their backs) pull wide apart with full belly.

A lean and adequately filled scorp, is an active and hungry scorp (though not starving  ).


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Sep 15, 2007)

this has to do with this topic sorry if this is hijacking.

Im doing a communal setup of B. Jacksoni, I want them to have food available so that cannibalism does not occur (they will be all adults), so I figure for feeding ill always put in 1 more cricket than there are scorps (so 6 crickets if there are 5 scorps).  But then I was going to put in more whenever they are gone to prevent one being eaten by the others.  Would this be ok?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Sep 15, 2007)

okay one more question relating to this. I have an obese lq. Male so I know it's not gravid especially since i had him seperated while it got obese. Now he's still fat and I feed him a lot less like once a month. Will he eventually thin up?


----------



## tyrel (Sep 15, 2007)

Is it safe to put a scorpion on a "starvation diet" until it's lean again? Or do you have to just lower thier food intake?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm lowering it intake dramaticly.


----------



## tin man (Sep 15, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> okay one more question relating to this. I have an obese lq. Male so I know it's not gravid especially since i had him seperated while it got obese. Now he's still fat and I feed him a lot less like once a month. Will he eventually thin up?


Ive been doing this with one of my tarantulas and its working, but I'm not sure if scorpions are any different


----------



## Selenops (Sep 16, 2007)

Midnightrdr456 said:


> this has to do with this topic sorry if this is hijacking.
> 
> Im doing a communal setup of B. Jacksoni, I want them to have food available so that cannibalism does not occur (they will be all adults), so I figure for feeding ill always put in 1 more cricket than there are scorps (so 6 crickets if there are 5 scorps).  But then I was going to put in more whenever they are gone to prevent one being eaten by the others.  Would this be ok?


That would work fine, but if the B jacksoni are all adults expect nothing more a few fights to break out over the crickets. Maybe if there are visible scorps hand feed them with tweezers grasping the cricket's very hind quarters and wave it right in front of the scorp's ceph where the mouth parts are, you should have no problem getting a response (highly aggressive feeders). I've had some of the largest ones go bogart and have a cricket in each claw. An idea. 

Cannibalism is certainly most related if there are juveniles housed with adults and molting can turn into a disasterous opportunistic meal.

Otherwise this is a most gregarious species IME.


----------



## xVOWx (Sep 16, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> okay one more question relating to this. I have an obese lq. Male so I know it's not gravid especially since i had him seperated while it got obese. Now he's still fat and I feed him a lot less like once a month. Will he eventually thin up?


Yeah, just keep feeding him sparingly untill he is a bit thinner. I would make water available if you are going to be feeding it less.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 16, 2007)

xVOWx said:


> Yeah, just keep feeding him sparingly untill he is a bit thinner. I would make water available if you are going to be feeding it less.


Yes, Lqs will drink, drink, and drink directly from a bottle cap, I like to give them a wide shallow one 1.5-3" width because they partially submerge their cephalothorax into the water. But you also want to avoid mycosis fungoides. So give em a drink once or twice a day then remove. He'll have no problem finding the waterdish, Lqs seem to gravitate to them.


----------

